
Clinical Characteristics of Coronavirus Disease 2019 in China - Kliment
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2002032
======
Kliment
This is collected clinical data on 1100 patients from various areas in China
during the early stage of the outbreak, before the disease was well-understood
(so a variety of therapies were attempted) and before the medical facilities
at the center of the outbreak were overwhelmed with patients. As such it's
useful information for what we could expect to see in the initial stages of
outbreaks outside China.

Key takeaways:

0.9% of patients were 14 or younger

5% of patients ended up in intensive care, 1.4% of patients died

the most common symptoms were fever and cough

median incubation period was 4 days (interquartile range was 2-7 days, so the
>10 day incubation periods used as basis for quarantine are extreme outliers)

Link to usable PDF: [https://sci-
hub.se/https://www.nejm.org/doi/pdf/10.1056/NEJM...](https://sci-
hub.se/https://www.nejm.org/doi/pdf/10.1056/NEJMoa2002032?articleTools=true)

